# Setting wireless connection



## Syssx (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello,im an FreeBSD newbie and i have one question
..i want to install X11 and XFCE DE but i must have internet connection and only internet connection at home home is wireless connection..

I have Belkin F6D4050 v1 USB WLan (Ralink rt2870 drivers..those drivers are included in FreeBSD 8.1 RC as i read here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7562 
(* 9-CURRENT,
* 8-STABLE, and
* 8.1 beta, RC users
The driver is included in those releases.)

So my question is: How to configure wireless network after FreeBSD install from CD (at command line) 

Network authentication: WPA-PSK (WPA Personal)
Data encryption: AES

Thanks in advance,and sorry for my english


----------



## sossego (Jul 22, 2010)

You need to load the driver for the wireless device in /boot/loader.conf and possibly accept a license agreement.
Look at the first post in the networking section of the forums. There should be a howto there.


----------



## Syssx (Jul 22, 2010)

sossego said:
			
		

> You need to load the driver for the wireless device in /boot/loader.conf and possibly accept a license agreement.
> Look at the first post in the networking section of the forums. There should be a howto there.



Yes there is howto but not for my chipset...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 22, 2010)

1...load the driver(s)
2...write down the protocol, name, and
password used in the authentication.
3...write, test wpa_supplicant.conf and
if it works edit it into rc.conf
(That is a short version.  Took me about two weeks to
get a working wireless connection by trying maybe a 
hundred different configurations written into the 
file(s).   
...3a.  search far and wide for a guide (big threads
here that include wpa_supplicant.conf, and if
that fails, guides mentioning it in the internet).

...
Not an expert but that may help.


----------



## Syssx (Jul 22, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> 1...load the driver(s)
> 2...write down the protocol, name, and
> password used in the authentication.
> 3...write, test wpa_supplicant.conf and
> ...


Ok..but i didnt found how to load drivers (RT2870)for my wireless card

31.3 Wireless Networking..here i found how to configure network..its easy but now i only need:
1)Load drivers for my wireless card.. (RT2870) 

please does anybody know how to load those drivers?...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2010)

Handbook: 31.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## Syssx (Jul 22, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Handbook: 31.3 Wireless Networking


Yes,but now i need only to know hot to load RT2870drivers..


----------



## jalla (Jul 22, 2010)

```
kldload if_run
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev run0
ifconfig wlan0 up scan                               # should list available APs
wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  # see config below
dhclient wlan0
```

minimal wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network{
  ssid="myAP"
  psk="Secretpasswd"
}
```

To bring it up automatically at boot, edit a couple of files

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_run_load="YES"
```
/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------



## Syssx (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks you thats was i need! ...


----------

